# North Slope Three Corners Limited Entry Bull Elk



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

This report deals with the Bull Elk Limited Entry Unit referred to as the North Slope - Three Corners Limited Entry Elk unit. This research does not cover the general elk hunt areas outside this LE unit. 

This is a professional report and does not constitute a guiding operation. 

In 2006, I compiled a scouting report of my efforts for a 2005 tag (I am a hydrogeologist so the report is professional-grade). I went out there 10 times to scout in '05; interviewed hunters from the previous year when you could still get thier information; obtained name and location of ranch that usually allows hunters; interviewed biologist; GPS coordinates of scout cam locations (2 locales-at least 9 different trophy bulls) etc...

Then in 2008 one of my customers harvested a 370+ class bull approximately 0.1 to 0.2 miles from Scout Cam #2 (GPS coordinates and photograph included). This customer will remain anonymous due to my customers profession. 

My buddy then drew the tag and in 2010 killed a 350+ class bull (as measured by the taxidermist) near the unmapped spring I disclose in the report. It is right on top of the normal traffic route of the elk in the area. Last year while deer hunting we watched another big bull come in there. I provide you with GPS coordinates. 

Below is the TABLE OF CONTENTS:

TABLE OF CONTENTS

LIST OF FIGURES. 
LIST OF APPENDICES. 
CERTIFICATIONS AND LIMITIATIONS. 0
INTRODUCTION & SCOPE OF WORK.. 
2.0 UNIT BOUNDARIES AND REGION DESCRIPTION..
2.1 UNIT BOUNDARIES.. 
2.2 REGION DESCRIPTION..
2.3 GPS TIP.. 
3.0 WATER.. 
3.1 GREEN RIVER..
3.2 FLAMING GORGE RESERVOIR..
3.3 xxxx spring.. 
3.4 xxxxx MOUNTAIN SPRINGS.. 
3.5 xxxxx SPRINGS – The Sleeper. 
3.6 ssssss SPRING.. 
3.6.1 GPS Location of Trail Camera SCAM1:
3.7 ssssss SPRING.. 
3.8 sssss DRAW – Small Tributary Canyon Unnamed – Two Springs – 2010 
3.8.1 GPS Location of North Spring Trail Camera in Two Springs: 
3.8 OTHER WATER LOCATIONS.. 
3.9 UNMAPPED SPRING or seep.. 
3.9.1 xxxxxxxxxxCampground. 
3.9.2 xxxxxxxxx Border and GPS Coordinate of Scouting Camera 2. 0
3.9.2.1 GPS Location of Trail Camera SCAM2: 
3.9.3 The Unmapped Spring xxxxxxxx – and Elk Rubs. 
4.0 INTERVIEWS. PAGEREF _
4.1. phone interview – big game biologist, xxxxxxxx 
4.2. PHONE INTERVIEW - PERMITTEE SHALL REMAIN NAMELESS 
4.3. HIGHLIGHTS OF WRITTEN REPONSES PAGEREF _
4.4. SAMPLE QUESTIONNAIRE (OBSOLETE) PAGEREF _
4.5. how to obtain names and addresses of permit holders 
4.5. landowners 
4.5.1 Mr and Mrs XXXXX.. 
4.5.2 Mr and Mrs XXXXX.. 
5.0 SUMMARY OF MY HUNT.. 
6.0 STRATEGIES, TRAVEL ROUTES, OTHER HUNT AREAS. 
6.1 SCOUTING STRATEGY.. 
6.2 HUNTING STRATEGY..
6.3 TRAVEL ROUTES SUMMARY.. 
6.4 BULL SIGHTINGS AND OTHER HUNT AREAS.. 
6.5 Other Hints. 
7.0 TRAVEL TIPS. 
7.1 Names of 1:24,000, 7.5 Minute Topographic Maps to Cover Unit: 
7.2 1:100,000 map.. 
8.0 APPENDICES: Photographs; Unit Map; xxxxxxMap; East Roads Mapped. 
Numerous photos of bull elk! 
LIST OF FIGURES


Figure 1 Unit Map………………………………………………………………………………………. Appendix C

Figure 2 xxxxxx Map…………………………………………………………………………………… Appendix C

Figure 3 Roads Mapped – East Portion of Unit…………………………………………………. Appendix C

LIST OF APPENDICES


A. Photographs – Scout Camera 2 near xxxxxx Border (GPS Coord provided)
B. Photographs – Scout Camera 1 xxxxxxx Spring(GPS Coord provided)
C. Photographs – Scout Camera Unnamed Springs near xxxxxxx Draw(GPS Coord provided)
D. Photographs – Scout Camera Small spring near xxxxxxx(GPS Coord provided)
E. Photograph – 2008 370 Class Bull near Scout Camera 2(GPS Coord provided)
F. Photographs – 2010 350 Class Bull near spring xxxxxxxx(GPS Coord provided)
G. Photographs – 2012 Elk taken near the Green River (south of unit on Public land) 



Consider that you will much more than $125.00 in fuel in just one scouting trip, of course, depending on where you are from. This report will save you at least one scouting trip. This is a scouting booklet and in no way constitutes a guiding operation.

No charge for shipping if I can email to you a PDF copy of the report.

PM me if you are interested in saving fuel and getting some hard core targeted scouting information in your hands.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey Goob, i think this one needs to be moved to the humor section!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Oblivion5888 said:


> Hey Goob, i think this one needs to be moved to the humor section!


No you didn't! Lmao


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

During one transaction, wherein I hand delivered a bound colored copy to the buyer, I inquired as to how many bonus points it took him to draw this tag. It took me 11 points to get the tag.

He responded, "Oh, I do not have a tag. I just love the area and read anything I can find on the unit."

My report, and the research that went into it, fills the needs of many types of readers.

I was especially pleased to have helped out a high level enforcement officer, alluded to in the original post, who was so busy he did not have time to scout. And took a 370 class bull near one of my trail cameras. That was cool!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Been there, done that, wrote the book. -----SS


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

*Jungle*

Keep doing what you are doing. Haters going to hate. I have a friend from Nebraska that bought your report a few years ago. I may buy one next year when I may be close enough to draw. You seem to have great scouting info.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

richardjb said:


> Keep doing what you are doing. Haters going to hate. I have a friend from Nebraska that bought your report a few years ago. I may buy one next year when I may be close enough to draw. You seem to have great scouting info.


Thanks for that support. And it is so hard to draw this unit; and considering I sell less than 6 each year across three different weapon types, there are no "hot spotting" concerns as there might be if this were a general season area.

I am trying to rebuild my points as well!


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Nothing wrong with trying to make a little extra money. For a guy who drew the tag and had no idea of the area, the cost would be a drop in the bucket.


----------

